# Narex Premium vs bench chisels



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm looking into replacing my home depot quality chisels. I've heard many good thing about Narex. It seems that Narex has a couple different lines. Highland Woodworking has Narex Premium and Bench, with the only difference appearing to be the handle. Then Lee Valley has Narex chisels with another different handle. 

Does anyone body know the difference between this lines? Is it mainly the handle? The steel is the same RC 59 for all three models. 

I'm also going to get a set of mortising chisels. Is the Rc 59 steel tough enough to stand up to the pounding required to make a mortise? 

Are there any other brands that I should consider.=? Looking to stay under the 20-25 $/chisel mark.

Thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't comment on the bench or premium lines, I don't have any. 

I do have two Narex mortise chisels and they have stood up well through the couple of projects on which I've used them. I also have two Narex skew chisels and am happy with them. These are the first mortise and skew chisels I've owned so take that for what it is.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope that you will pound on your Narex chisels like I beat on my 2 pairs of Narex skews for wood carving. Pair #2 bought a week after I discovered the steel quality of pair #1. Of course, I scrubbed them back to 20 degrees for carving.

1. Bash-worthy and I am much more violent and rough that you will ever be with these tools. I swing a 30oz lead core mallet, some times as hard as I can. I need to punch out wood.

2. Edge consistency in a single wood? Put down your beer and get busy. They are really nice steel.

Yeah, I know that sounds sort of boshing. But, Narex steel is a good buy. I buy them to make other wood-carving edges.


----------

